

University of Glasgow Scientists Announce Hydrogen Production Breakthrough - lobas12
http://www.pressat.co.uk/releases/university-of-glasgow-scientists-announce-hydrogen-production-breakthrough-which-could-herald-cheap-green-energy-081266f75f0d0aa4a159c19377d7205c/

======
mikevm
Fulltext (paywalled):
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6202/1326.abstract?sid...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6202/1326.abstract?sid=5f0a71b8-de9d-48b9-b4d0-e436349dd866)

